# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wagner - Parsifal -- Prelude (Act 3) and Good Friday Music (Proms 2012)*

*Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nielsen: 6. Sinfonie (»Sinfonia semplice«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

*I. Tempo giusto -- Lento, ma non troppo -- Tempo I
II. Humoreske. Allegretto -- Allegro -- Tempo I
III. Proposta seria. Adagio
IV. Thema mit Variationen. Allegro -- Thema. Allegretto un poco -- Variationen 1-9 -- Fanfare

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) «
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 9. Dezember 2011 ∙*

Very nice and adventurous symphony.

youtube comments

*One of the best symphonic pieces that I've heard in my life! Simply fantastic! Superb!

0:29 - There's my Paavo! (nice smile)*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Fazıl Say: Istanbul Symphony ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Howard Griffiths*

*I. Nostalgie
II. Der Orden
III. Sultan-Ahmed-Moschee
IV. Hübsch gekleidete junge Mädchen auf dem Schiff zu den Princess-Inseln
V. Über die Reisenden auf dem Weg vom Bahnhof Haydarpaşa nach Anatolien
VI. Orientalische Nacht
VII. Finale

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙ 
Howard Griffiths, Dirigent ∙

Artist in Residence Weekend Fazıl Say ∙
hr-Sendesaal, Frankfurt, 10. November 2012 ∙*

*Fantastic performance of this colourful modern work. Modern, but highly influented by romantism, mixed with oriental flavours.

youtube links

This music is big like the sky, so spacious. I can rest in it, small and be overwhelmed, changed, moved and influenced, touched in ways that will take me to places that I know not of. Thank you for making this available to all people, so that I may be exposed to this this gift.﻿*

*Thanks +Ergun Çoruh for sharing. It's another an exciting masterpiece created from Fazıl Say. The symphony is musically as colourful and rich of facets as the naming city itself. As Istanbul is "the city of seven hills" the symphony structured in seven*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite (Proms 2012)*

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

Beautiful suite, nicely presented and performed by the Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester

youtube comments

*Fun, glorious music and music-making by all!﻿

That timp part in the ending waltz is sooooooo difficult but you can't even hear it. Pity I practiced it for so long but I don't care because I can sit back and listen to this heavenly piece of music!!! ﻿

They deserve a standing ovation! Not a note out of place and if Richard Strauss himself. were alive to see it; he'd be overwhelmed.
*


----------

